# فوائد قرص النملة!!!



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*وهذه الفوائد كالتالي : 


أولاً .. قرصة النملة تؤدي إلى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وزيادة عدد كريا الدم ‏الحمراء مما ينعكس على نشاط الجسم وحيويته . 

ثانياً .. قرصة النملة تقوم بتنشيط الخلايا العصبية الموجودة في الدماغ ‏وذلك من خلال إشارات حسية تنتقل من مكان القرصه إلى الخلايا الحسيه ‏الموجودة أسف الدماغ . 

ثالثاً .. إذا تعرض الجسم إلى أكثر من قرصه في الوقت ذاته , فان ذلك من ‏شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تليف الجلد وذلك في حالة كون جميع القرصات في مكان ‏واحد , أما إذا كانت في عدة أماكن فان ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى تخثر الدم . 

رابعاً .. المقصود بتليف الجلد هو أن الجلد يصبح أكثر مقاومةً للبكتريا ‏وأكثر تحملاً لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة . 

خامساً .. المقصود بتخثر الدم هو تكون طبقه من الدم تكون أقسى نوعا ما ‏من الدم العادي مما يمنح الاوعيه الدموية قدره أكثر على مقاومة السموم ‏‏.. وبالتالي 
مساعدة الكبد وتخفيف العبء عنها . 

سادساً .. قرصة النملة كأفضل وسيله للرجيم عندما تقوم النملة ( الأنثى ) ‏بتوجيه قرصتها للهدف المقصود .. فأنها 

تفرز كمية من اللعاب الأيوني .. والغريب إن هذا اللعاب يقوم بحرق جميع ‏الدهنيات الموجودة في العضو المقروص , مثلا , لو أن العضو المقروص ‏هو الذراع فان اللعاب الموجود في مكان القرصه سوف يتنشر تدريجيا في ‏كافة الذراع وبتالي سوف يقوم بحرق ما نسبته 99% من الدهنيات التي ‏توجد في هذا الذراع. *​


----------



## قلم حر (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
أطرف موضوع قرأته في المنتدى حتى الآن !!!
و أجمل ما فيه أنه علمي !!
شكرا للموضوع .......بكره يبتكروا نوع طبي جديد لعلاج السمنه و يسموه ( العلاج بالنمل ) !!
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ههههههههههههههه

أنا كمان أستغربت لما قريتة بس حبيت احطة فى المنتدى

ميرسى ليك 

و الرب يباركك​


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

موضوع ظريف ومفيد
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ميرسى كتير

الرب يباركك​


----------



## استفانوس (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

*اشكرك يااختي فراشة:16_4_9:
من اجل المعلومة:16:
عندما تقرصني نملة
لن ادعها تقرصني
 عدة قرصات في مكان واحد:1040wi:
بل سوف انقلها من مكان الى مكان 
لكي لا يتخسر دمي:t11:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
فكرة حلوة :t33:​ 
ميرسى كتير لمشاركتك​ 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع يافراشة 
انا بقى لو شفت نملة قربت منى هبعدها بسرعة
انا مش عايزة اخس كفاية اللى انا فيه:ranting:
ربنا يباركك ياقمر على الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص ابعديها ولا تزعلى

ميرسى كتير ليكى

الرب يباركك و يتخنك :t33:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

كل دى فوايد للنمل واحنا عمالين نرشه ونموته
ياسبحان الله
طيب النمل وعرفناه .. ياريت يا فراشة المرة الجاية تشوفيلنا الصراصير ليها فايدة ولا لا
عشان انا الحقيقة ببقى ساعات كتير مستغربة ليه ربنا خلق الحشرات اللى مالهاش فايدة دى وقارفانا فى عيشتنا 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا فراشة يا قمر​


----------



## monlove (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

شكرا علي معلوماتك الهايلة 
هروح دلوقتي ادورلي علي كام نملة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا بجد موضوع هايل


----------



## monlove (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

شكرا علي معلوماتك الهايلة 
هروح دلوقتي ادورلي علي كام نملة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا بجد موضوع هايل


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

انت مكنتش اعرف ان النمل لية فوايد كتير اوي كدة
شكـــــــرا ليكي علي الموضوع تحفة بجد​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

*يالهووووووووى انا بتجنن لما نملة بتقرصنى
انا عاوزه الانثى دى  بس بنعرفهم ازاى دول!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ايه ياعم الملومات النار دى
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر

بس يعنى هو لو الذارع بس  اللى اتقرص 
هيخس دراع واحد ولا الاتنين
والباقى ايه النظااااااام
هههههههههههه
ميرسى يافراشتى بجد موضوع هااااااااايل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



ginajoojoo قال:


> كل دى فوايد للنمل واحنا عمالين نرشه ونموته​
> ياسبحان الله
> طيب النمل وعرفناه .. ياريت يا فراشة المرة الجاية تشوفيلنا الصراصير ليها فايدة ولا لا
> عشان انا الحقيقة ببقى ساعات كتير مستغربة ليه ربنا خلق الحشرات اللى مالهاش فايدة دى وقارفانا فى عيشتنا
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنتى داخلة على طمع بقى :t33: كمان عايزة فوائد الصراصير :t33:

ماشى هاشفلك بس هو أحتمال مفيد للأكل :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



monlove قال:


> شكرا علي معلوماتك الهايلة
> هروح دلوقتي ادورلي علي كام نملة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا بجد موضوع هايل



ههههههههههههههههههه

بعد الموضوع دا النمل دلوقتى هايتلم و يتباع :t33:

الحق بقى قبل ما يغلى :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



BeCk'S BoY قال:


> انت مكنتش اعرف ان النمل لية فوايد كتير اوي كدة
> 
> 
> شكـــــــرا ليكي علي الموضوع تحفة بجد​





ميرسى كتير اللى يعيش ياما يشوف :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يالهووووووووى انا بتجنن لما نملة بتقرصنى​*
> 
> *انا عاوزه الانثى دى بس بنعرفهم ازاى دول!!!!!!!!*​




اية السؤال المحرج دا :new2:

بصى انتى جيبى مجموعة و اكيد فيهم انثى و استحملى معلش :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



twety قال:


> ايه ياعم الملومات النار دى
> ربنا يعوضك ياقمر
> 
> بس يعنى هو لو الذارع بس اللى اتقرص
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

مش عارفة بصراحة

بس عن تجربة شخصية 

النملة لما تقرصنى بتورم مش بتخس :t33:

فتلاقى دراع اكبر من التانى :t33:​


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ايون كده مظبووووووط

ده الكلام الواقعى

اللى بيحصلنا
سيبك من الكلام العلمى ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

يعنى يا فراشه اكمنك فرا شه هتدافعى عن النمل ............طيب مش هسيبه يقرصنى يعنى مش هسيبه يقرصنى هه :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

هههههههههه عصل يادونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

ميرسى يا تويتى بس انتى ملقتيش غير موضوع النمل وتقوليلى فيه  يا عسل عايزاه يتلم علىّ ..........حتى انتى يا تويتى :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## raspotin (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*

سورى فراشة لكن أنا عارف إنى ضيف ثقيل 
لكنى لم أتعود على اكتساب أى معرفه بدون تمحيصها جيدا حتى قبل أن أقرأ 
كتاب ساجان الجميل عالم يسوده الدجل وإلى أكدت بيه أفكارى أكتر 
علشان كده أنا هناقش شويه نقاط صغيرة بس

*



أولاً .. قرصة النملة تؤدي إلى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وزيادة عدد كريا الدم ‏الحمراء مما ينعكس على نشاط الجسم وحيويته .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياترى ليه أنا مش هصدق الجملة دى مؤقتا إلى أنا أعرفه إن قرصه النملة مكونة أساسا من حمض الفورميك المعروف بالنمليك *
*ووسط الدم قلوى 7.4 ph وبالتالى إفراز النملة هيأثر على الدم مش يزوده لأنه كمان حمض يعتبر قوى بدرجة ما *
*وبعدين كريات الدم الحمراء تتكون فى نخاع العظام الإسفنجى فى العظام من الادخل *
*فكيف بالله عليك ستصل الإفراز القيليل والكميه الضئيله لحمض الفورميك (الميثانويك أيضا) إلى هذا المكان الحصين *
*نخاع العظام شيىء حساس جدا يتدمر من أقل شيىء وأقل تلوث كيميائى أو إشعاعى بيدمره فكيف حمض الفورميك يزيد نشاطه *
*مش فاهمها دى شويه .*

*



ثانياً .. قرصة النملة تقوم بتنشيط الخلايا العصبية الموجودة في الدماغ ‏وذلك من خلال إشارات حسية تنتقل من مكان القرصه إلى الخلايا الحسيه ‏الموجودة أسف الدماغ . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حسب فهمى المقارب لجملتك فإن أى شكة دبوس ستقوم بهذه الويفه ماالأفضليه البيولوجيه بين قرصه النملة وشكة الدبوس *
*كلاهما يؤدى لسيال عصبى يصل للمخ بس خلاص .*


*



ثالثاً .. إذا تعرض الجسم إلى أكثر من قرصه في الوقت ذاته , فان ذلك من ‏شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تليف الجلد وذلك في حالة كون جميع القرصات في مكان ‏واحد , أما إذا كانت في عدة أماكن فان ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى تخثر الدم . 

رابعاً .. المقصود بتليف الجلد هو أن الجلد يصبح أكثر مقاومةً للبكتريا ‏وأكثر تحملاً لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**سورى مش فاهم يريت تشرحى زيادة إلى أنا أعرفه إن تليف بمعنى تلف وضمور خلايا العضو *
*ثانيا خلايا بشرة الجلد ميته فكيف تتليف وتزيد مقاومتها للمكيروبات وهى أصلا ميته *
*وكمان درجات حرارة مرتفعه يعنى إيه دا معنى شيىء واحد فقط ضمور النهايات الحسيه فى منطقه الأدمة التى تلى * البشرة 


> *خامساً .. المقصود بتخثر الدم هو تكون طبقه من الدم تكون أقسى نوعا ما ‏من الدم العادي مما يمنح الاوعيه الدموية قدره أكثر على مقاومة السموم ‏‏.. وبالتالي
> مساعدة الكبد وتخفيف العبء عنها . *


هذا العمل لافضل فيه للنمل فذلك يحث عند تفتت الخلايا والصفائح الدمويه وتعرض الدم للهواء 
المشكلة بأ بره الوعاء ولا جواه لو برا هيقفل الجرح ويمنع وصول ميكروبات وهنا لانجد أفضليه لشكة الدبوس على قرصه النملة كلاهما له هذا الأثر 
أما لو كان جوه الوعاء هيعمل جلطه دمويه تنتقل مع الدم للقلب أو المخ وهتؤدى لقله التركيز لتأثر ترويه المخ بالدم وإذا تراكمت الجلطات فى المخ يحصل سكته مخيه stroke وإذا وصلت الجلطات دى للرئة تعمل ذبحه صدريه 
فكيف يكون ذلك فائدة 



*



سادساً .. قرصة النملة كأفضل وسيله للرجيم عندما تقوم النملة ( الأنثى ) ‏بتوجيه قرصتها للهدف المقصود .. فأنها 

تفرز كمية من اللعاب الأيوني .. والغريب إن هذا اللعاب يقوم بحرق جميع ‏الدهنيات الموجودة في العضو المقروص , مثلا , لو أن العضو المقروص ‏هو الذراع فان اللعاب الموجود في مكان القرصه سوف يتنشر تدريجيا في ‏كافة الذراع وبتالي سوف يقوم بحرق ما نسبته 99% من الدهنيات التي ‏توجد في هذا الذراع. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذه النقطه من أكثر النقاط التى أثارتنى *
*أولا :لايوجد حساب لكميه العاب المفرز أو وزن النمله ووزن العضو وكميه الدهون التى فيه ونوعها بنيه أم صفراء أو أى حساب كمى مطلقا *
*ثانيا : كيف تؤثر كميه من -اللعاب الأيونى- تقدر بالميكرو جرامات ع كميه دهون تقاس بالكيلو جرامات والأنكى تؤكسد *
*99% منها لايصدق وثم أى نوع سيحرقه دهون صفراء أم بنيه لو حرق البنيه فسوف تدفنى فى ظرف ساعات لأن أوعيتك الدمويه ستبرد حتى الموت لأن الدهون البنيه هى التى تعطيها الطاقه *
*أما لو تأكسدت الصفراء فأيضا ستموتين بظرف أيام رأيى أن الفائدة الأخيره هذه هى تخريف مطلق*


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنتى داخلة على طمع بقى :t33: كمان عايزة فوائد الصراصير :t33:
> 
> ماشى هاشفلك بس هو أحتمال مفيد للأكل :t33:



لا ابوس ايديكى كفاية لغاية كده فوايد :big4:​


> بس عن تجربة شخصية
> 
> النملة لما تقرصنى بتورم مش بتخس
> 
> فتلاقى دراع اكبر من التانى



وبعدين بقى ماترسولكو على حل
نسيبه يقرصنا ولا لا  :nunu0000:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



raspotin قال:


> سورى فراشة لكن أنا عارف إنى ضيف ثقيل
> لكنى لم أتعود على اكتساب أى معرفه بدون تمحيصها جيدا حتى قبل أن أقرأ
> كتاب ساجان الجميل عالم يسوده الدجل وإلى أكدت بيه أفكارى أكتر
> علشان كده أنا هناقش شويه نقاط صغيرة بس
> ...


 
شوف يا أخى أنا وضعت فوائد قرص النمل 

مقتنع بها كان بها .. غير مقتنع دى حاجة ترجعلك 

و أنا شخصيآ لو فيها فوائد الدنيا كلها برضة مش هاخليها تقرصنى :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يعنى يا فراشه اكمنك فرا شه هتدافعى عن النمل ............طيب مش هسيبه يقرصنى يعنى مش هسيبه يقرصنى هه :a63::a63::a63:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مهم يا ريت يستأذنوا الاول .. :a82:​ 
دول بيدخلوا كبس علينا :new2:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



twety قال:


> ايون كده مظبووووووط
> 
> ده الكلام الواقعى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا توتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فوائد قرص النملة!!!*



ginajoojoo قال:


> لا ابوس ايديكى كفاية لغاية كده فوايد :big4:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لية يا بنتى كدا دا أنا كنت هاجبلك للفيران كمان :t33:


----------

